# Finally



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

My wife finally gave me the go ahead for it with Violin lessons...and it only took about a year.

She has also asked if I want to learn Cello since a friend of hers is a Cello player in the local symphony but I think I will stick with Violin. Nothing against the Cello but it is rather expensive and rather large compared to what I am use to.

She will contact her friend and see if there is a violin teacher in the area that I can go to and we will be renting a violin to begin with.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, WalterJ 

All the best success in learning to play the Violin.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

now you'll have to dress like a romantic gypsy and serenade her!!! 

luck on your musical voyage!

dj


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done Walterj,

I am sure you will have a great time learning the violin. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


Margaret


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

nice. I love the violin, it would be an amazing instrument to play.


Let us know when you gat past the 'screeching cat' phase!


----------

